# Vapeston Maganus 20watt - 150watt



## Alex (31/3/15)

*Vapeston Maganus 20watt - 150watt Sub Tank System unboxing and initial review *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

What an unfortuante name... I won't be able to review it because I will call it a Mag Anus!  But the tank did seem to have potential.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## HealthCabin (31/3/15)

Nice find.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

